# Congratulations Dirk-Greagus.. Proud breeders.



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Van Leeuwens Greagus ( Wibo x Anne ) from Dirk vd Brink, won today the selectioncontest/trial for the PH-II program to compete at the nationals KNPV at Eindhoven this year!!!! So after competing PH-I last year, he is one of the 12 contenders for the PH-II program this year. Greagus won the selection with 453 pnts out of the 455. Dirk competed and won several contests and never ever lost more than two points in the PH-I and PH-II program with Greagus. So we are very proud of Dirk and Greagus. WELL DONE AGAIN!!!!!\\/\\/=D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Outstanding! Big congrats!


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Very awesome! Must be so proud, as you should be!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

That is impressive Selena! Congrats !


----------



## Fokke Krottje (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Selena & Dick,

I have seen Dirk with Greagus several times in training, games, examination.

The combination is great and the dog is an very high calibre shepherd.

For the combination and the breeders an big salute.

sportive greets,
fokke Krottje,
www.fokrohof.nl


----------

